# Uncovering the Ancient Roman harbour at Corinth



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2017)

Not exciting if you prefer political history, but interesting for extending our knowledge of the layout of ancient Corinth as well as the discovery of preserved organic material from the period:

Ancient Biblical city thought to have been destroyed by an earthquake 1,400 years ago found INTACT underwater



> Lost for 1,400 years, the ancient Roman harbour at Corinth has been discovered by Archaeologists who have described their incredible finds.
> 
> Preserved by the salt water, items normally lost to the ages have remained almost intact, including woodwork, fishing hooks, wooden pulleys and ceramics.
> 
> ...



And the video:


----------



## mosaix (Dec 18, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I taken up a career in archaeology. 

Maybe it's not too late to do a bit of volunteering.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 18, 2017)

I once took part in an archaeological dig (volunteered when I was at school). We found some Roman artifacts but, in truth, me and a couple of the other youngsters spent more time throwing divots at each other rather than actually digging.

Oh, the foolishness of youth


----------

